# This just in: Sensors are now too stupid to converse with intuitives!



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

The thread title says ''Seonsors.'' 

Sorry if you found me pointing that out rude, it's just bugging me.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

dandere said:


> The thread title says ''Seonsors.''
> 
> Sorry if you found me pointing that out rude, it's just bugging me.


womp womp





I didn't even notice until you said that, haha

Thanks for pointing it out, though. I think I'm allowed to edit titles (hopefully)
---
[edit] whoops, looks like I can't 
ah well


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

@_UglierBetty_ - You mad, bro? :tongue:

Seriously, you are one immature ENTP. Funny but immature. 

Like, an actual ENTP. Not one that you play on the internets. :wink:


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

Lmao wtf? 

Nowhere is it stated in that comment that sensors are stupid. You pulled that out of your magic hat. With the same logic, you could assume that the commenter is calling herself stupid because she is saying she lacks the ability to communicate with someone. A miscommunication doesn't make a person on either side dumb.

Like you have this perceived idea that all iNtuitives are biased against sensors. It exists, oh I've seen it all over just like any other bias, but you're seeing it and pointing it out in all the wrong places. 

God I am amused... today is amusing.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

should i lick my own xxxxx or keep watching boring usa vs ghana??

EDIT: also i propose a chatroom for more bashing each other live


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

cosmia said:


> Lmao wtf?
> 
> Nowhere is it stated in that comment that sensors are stupid. You pulled that out of your magic hat. With the same logic, you could assume that the commenter is calling herself stupid because she is saying she lacks the ability to communicate with someone. A miscommunication doesn't make a person on either side dumb.
> 
> ...


I like him...her? I could've sworn UglierBetty was a female when he/she started making posts here. 

But anyways, he has a lot of spunk. The kid's got moxy.  A real true grit if you know what I mean.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

MNiS said:


> I like him...her? I could've sworn UglierBetty was a female when he/she started making posts here.
> 
> But anyways, he has a lot of spunk. The kid's got moxy.


Lol definitely the gift that keeps on giving. I do admire spunk. The ridiculous arguments are frustrating though -___- I suppose it's more fun to sit back and watch.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

dandere said:


> The thread title says ''Seonsors.''
> 
> Sorry if you found me pointing that out rude, it's just bugging me.


I want to be a seance-or. If I was we could just channel Jung and put an end to this.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

cosmia said:


> Lol definitely the gift that keeps on giving. I do admire spunk. The ridiculous arguments are frustrating though -___- *I suppose it's more fun to sit back and watch.*


Yes, definitely. Sit back with some popcorn or a sarsaparilla and enjoy the show. :wink:


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

MNiS said:


> I like him...her? I could've sworn UglierBetty was a female when he/she started making posts here.
> 
> But anyways, he has a lot of spunk. The kid's got moxy.  A real true grit if you know what I mean.



The sort of grit that gets someone drafted early, we could do with a grinder on the team really, someone who can do a job for us, we have too many individuals and flair players, glad we're getting some more bite to the squad.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Emerson said:


> The sort of grit that gets someone drafted early, we could do with a grinder on the team really, someone who can do a job for us, we have too many individuals and flair players, glad we're getting some more bite to the squad.


One should always be proud to serve and be proud of those who have.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

MNiS said:


> I like him...her? I could've sworn UglierBetty was a female when he/she started making posts here.
> 
> But anyways, he has a lot of spunk. The kid's got moxy.  A real true grit if you know what I mean.


I usually come across as a woman online for some reason


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not concerned about it. People that ignorant are more than welcome to never speak to me, for whatever reason.

I edited the typo in the thread title btw.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Will the open war between sensors and intuitives ever end?

Yes, there are differences in our way of communicating and it's often easy to misunderstand each other on a superficial level but no, it's nothing that cannot be worked on and not as extreme as it's usually painted. Jungian psychology is nice and interesting but when classifications start to cross the line, it's time to stop, take a breather and remind ourselves that first and foremost we are human beings, not just an ensemble of cognitive functions and enneagram wings.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

UglierBetty said:


> you heard it here first, guys!
> I was in an argument with somebody who said this:
> 
> "When will I learn I have no capacity to communicate with sensors. They almost always misunderstand me aside from a few who are familiar with me enough. And they probably misunderstand me too but are just being nice."
> ...


(I will post the same message I posted on the other thread)

No I think you really misunderstood that one. I think what she meant is (@ningsta kitty feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) that the differences between intuitives and sensors are a difficulty for her, not because she thinks they are less intelligent, but because they think and aproach the world differently and that can prove hard for mutual understanding. I understand this because sometimes with sensors I have faced this problem aswell.

Picture this: two people are talking and trying to describe the world to the other, let's say that one is blind and one is deaf. They share the same world and yet some aspects of their life will be too different for them to explain to the other and to understand what the other means. 

See, it's not a matter of feeling superior, it's a matter of sometimes feeling too different from each other and therefore seeking other people more like yourself to feel more understood and accepted.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd say a heavy intuitive and heavy senser would have significant conversational barriers.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@UglierBetty



> you heard it here first, guys!
> I was in an argument with somebody who said this:





> "When will I learn I have no capacity to communicate with sensors. They almost always misunderstand me aside from a few who are familiar with me enough. And they probably misunderstand me too but are just being nice."
> I (obviously) assumed she was being facetious... but after future questioning she assured me that she was serious... she actually meant what she said there.





> I have no words. (Other than the fact that I've seen comments like that multiple times...)
> When is this going to stop, guys?


What I find amazing is the intuitive in question is a moron. What greater challenge is there than having to figure out how to translate information into a form that is understandable to anyone, particularly a sensor? Therefore the person is an arrogant ass who has no ability to fully appreciate the full range of her talents. She's probably young, inexperienced, and overly presumptuous. College student, maybe?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Therefore the person is an arrogant ass who has no ability to fully appreciate the full range of her talents. She's probably young, inexperienced, and overly presumptuous. *College student, maybe?*


I think so, yes. *hint hint*


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

I don't believe there would be a gap in communication for a sensor and intuitive, the topic just seems rather odd. Like seriously? It doesn't even seem to be related to MBTI or cognitive functions. Maybe the person hasn't met enough sensors to judge their decision of not being able to understand sensors. 

Of course, what the hell do I know? For a long period of time, I thought I was a sensor. None of my friends are sensors, I don't think my parents either. I haven't been around a sensor, I can't judge how they think or how different I am from them. My insight is probably irrelevant, since they're not exact facts.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Isn't the whole point of this to understand how everyone given the same world comes up with totally different things? That people perhaps aren't just "stupid" for seeing something different, they are just processing things through different cognitive functions. Say an intuitive and a sensor are deciding on whether to hire someone: the intuitive intuits that this is the right candidate, but the sensor senses the data given and concludes that the position does not fit. Are either one of them stupid? One may think so but only due to their own cognitive type and bias.


I think it's human nature for people to be skeptical of those who are different from them. And throughout human history there have been plenty of instances in which one group of people considered another group of people to be inferior just because the latter group was different from the former group.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Kathy Kane said:


> This is one of several threads the Op has started about his _anti-Sensor bulling_. You got caught in the middle and used. He's doing exactly what he's telling other people not to do. It's all hype to make his point. It probably isn't even personal against you, even though he pointed the finger. He's fighting a war and you walked into the path of fire.


I know. Every blue moon I step in a troll thread. Like shit on your shoe. Only the INTJ is smart. You'll take your shoe off, and go wash it off. Me on the other hand, all reactionary 6. I'll be like, mother fucker! There's shit on my shoe. And I'll scrape it off in the grass. On the curb. On the side walk. All skimming my shoe while everyone just stares at me like, "dude". 

On a side note: OP ... Ya know. Some people .. It's not funny. It's just. Seriously. You know what I mean.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Lesson One: You're only ever getting anywhere if you stop caring so much.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Merihim said:


> Lesson One: You're only ever getting anywhere if you stop caring so much.


Yeah. stop caring so much. I suppose it's hard because I'm sorta all or nothing which I try not to be, but, if I stop caring 'so much' - if I have to put a cap on my capacity to care for people. Why care at all ? What difference does it make then. What's the point in caring at all if you aren't allowed to care in a way that comes natural to you. See my point?

you don't have to answer that. I don't care at the moment. At all. It's like how women have babies and forget the labor and how awful it is (conveniently) because otherwise, no one would be having more babies! Ha! Sorta like that. I go completely numb and stop caring all together until I forget and get stupid again caring about people which is such a shame. I really should make notes to myself so as not to forget


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

ningsta kitty said:


> It's like how women have babies and forget the labor and how awful it is (conveniently) because otherwise, no one would be having more babies!


Just hearing someone *describe* it to me made me say, nope. Nope nope nope. : P


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Just hearing someone *describe* it to me made me say, nope. Nope nope nope. : P


:laughing: lol!! That's because you're smart.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

OP

I would be careful with your assumption of motives. You seem to occasionally possibly interpret something (in specific, when something is worded in a vague way and allows for multiple interpretations) as often having negative intentions against your point. And then occasionally, you don't trust the recipient when they explain to you that you misinterpreted their point. It comes off as if there's some hypersensitivity, paranoia going on, where your radar for Anti-insert cognitive function here is on it's highest dial, this could prevent others from taking you seriously. It will make folk believe you are trolling and eventually stop paying attention to you at all.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

I'm still waiting for @UglierBetty to stop being a bitch and finally type himself. Or at least admit he's bad at typing or understanding type differences in others if he can't even type himself. All I see is Type Clown.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Someone who says something like 'I just can't communicate with sensors' is completely misinterpreting the way MBTI works, so that is pretty annoying. You won't have trouble with understanding 1/2 of the types just because you're intuitive. Attitudes like that allow for excuses like 'they are just a sensor, they won't understand me', then you don't have to put any real effort into understanding them, because you already have an excuse. Which is also annoying.

Biases like that will always exist though. People always want to feel unique and special and think of things in simple terms instead of really understanding what is going on.


----------



## ninjamaster (Mar 20, 2014)

My ISFP guitarist friend and I never talked too much but we communicated through playing music together.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

monemi said:


> You couldn't be more offensive if you tried. You win the bitchiest comment of the day award. Go you!


 Typical Se girl, starting catty fights without any reasonable explanation for her annoyance on the particular topic at hand. She just shouts out what she thinks about people's actions with her words grenading the entire room and people's rights to an opinion.


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

I would say that based on this and the other discussion that sensors and intuitives are equally intelligent.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

They weren't saying sensors were stupid. They were saying the struggled to communicate with sensors, I think you looked a bit too far into the quotation.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> I think sensors are easy to understand. They're simple people. It's hard for them to get intuitives who they usually assume are just smart or slow. It's funny to hear them assume everything about people they haven't seen for more than two seconds. It's usually something common and obvious about a superficial trait. E.g: "oh, you are chubby", coming from a super skinny ESFP girl. Word vomit.


Generalization, generalization, generalization. 

Now if you're gonna make such a claim, I'd like to see some empirical evidence with sufficient statistical significance to provide a correlation that support your claims.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> Typical Se girl, starting catty fights without any reasonable explanation for her annoyance on the particular topic at hand. She just shouts out what she thinks about people's actions with her words grenading the entire room and people's rights to an opinion.


You made an unreasonable assumption/generalization about a group of people that she is a part of. Of course she's gonna be pissed off.


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> I think sensors are easy to understand. They're simple people. It's hard for them to get intuitives who they usually assume are just smart or slow. It's funny to hear them assume everything about people they haven't seen for more than two seconds. It's usually something common and obvious about a superficial trait. E.g: "oh, you are chubby", coming from a super skinny ESFP girl. Word vomit.


Shush, fatty.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> Typical Se girl, starting catty fights without any reasonable explanation for her annoyance on the particular topic at hand. She just shouts out what she thinks about people's actions with her words grenading the entire room and people's rights to an opinion.


How much time and effort should I put into an obviously worthless opinion? I'd rather entertain myself taking the piss out of you. Always got time for that.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

EDIT: also i propose a chatroom for more bashing each other live

there is such a website, it is craigs list rants and raves


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

is this person a friend ? if it is then they suffer from low self esteem and should be encouraged to think otherwise


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> Typical Se girl, starting catty fights without any reasonable explanation for her annoyance on the particular topic at hand. She just shouts out what she thinks about people's actions with her words grenading the entire room and people's rights to an opinion.


Your typism is showing, and it's not a good look. Grow up.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> 1. This is unnecessary- you're just butthurt about the previous thread and you made another thread to taunt someone else.
> 2. This isn't an argument. A decent argument would have a decent amount of logic in it. Logic that you're lacking right now.



should we let idiotic comments go unpunished?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> should we let idiotic comments go unpunished?


And you beating a dead horse and continuously ripping on someone achieves what?


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

MylesPrower said:


> Ugh can we please stop with this shit?
> 
> This inflated sensation/intuitive divide is the worst excuse for a vehicle of judgment I've ever seen. Look at famous duos throughout history, look at musicians/bands and their varied types, hell, look at Socionics quadras (half sensor, half intuitive) and please try to tell me that the two versions of perception are irreconcilable! I would argue that they are quite the opposite, we have and always will NEED each other! The majority of my best friends have been intuitive types, and the biggest threat to our friendships are _my own perceived shortcomings._
> 
> The first thing we can do to eliminate this illusion of victimized sensors is to stop treating it like some asinine social justice cause. Trust me, the intuitives that want nothing to do with the sensors in their lives are missing out on developing their lower functional stack and missing out on broadening their scope and developing as human beings. They are only hurting themselves.


I agree with you but I can't help myself sometimes >.<


it's hard to leave idiotic comments like the one I put in my OP and not call them out over it.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> And you beating a dead horse and continuously ripping on someone achieves what?


Exposing typism for everyone to see


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> I agree with you but I can't help myself sometimes >.<
> 
> 
> it's hard to leave idiotic comments like the one I put in my OP and not call them out over it.


There's a difference between calling someone out about something, and going into douchebag mode.


----------



## MylesPrower (May 8, 2012)

UglierBetty said:


> I agree with you but I can't help myself sometimes >.<
> 
> 
> it's hard to leave idiotic comments like the one I put in my OP and not call them out over it.


And so a thread is born... ;c


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> should we let idiotic comments go unpunished?


people say stupid things.
i've said stupid things.
it's compassionate to let the dead horse lie there, sometimes.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> There's a difference between calling someone out about something, and going into douchebag mode.


some people like to fight fire with fire though


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> Exposing typism for everyone to see


_"When will I learn I have no capacity to communicate with sensors. They almost always misunderstand me aside from a few who are familiar with me enough. And they probably misunderstand me too but are just being nice."

What typism? For all we know she could just be saying that she found that there are different styles of communications between her and sensing types so she has trouble communicating with them. What's so bad about that? _


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Pelopra said:


> people say stupid things.
> i've said stupid things.
> it's compassionate to let the dead horse lie there, sometimes.


but then no change is achieved!! D:


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> some people like to fight fire with fire though


Personal preference is irrelevant. There are better ways to get your point across.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> but then no change is achieved!! D:


You're not achieving any change right now.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> _"When will I learn I have no capacity to communicate with sensors. They almost always misunderstand me aside from a few who are familiar with me enough. And they probably misunderstand me too but are just being nice."
> 
> What typism? For all we know she could just be saying that she found that there are different styles of communications between her and sensing types so she has trouble communicating with them. What's so bad about that? _


Every offensive comment has an effective excuse to go along with it. 



And besides, even if that's what she meant it is incorrect, so...


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> You're not achieving any change right now.


Proven by...?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> Proven by...?


You tell me. How have you changed people's minds here? Your previous thread got shut down because of its idiocy. This thread will soon follow.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> You tell me. How have you changed people's minds here? Your previous thread got shut down because of its idiocy. This thread will soon follow.


Racism isn't changed overnight either


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

UglierBetty said:


> Racism isn't changed overnight either


Racism hasn't changed through a pathetic internet piss-war.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> You tell me. How have you changed people's minds here? Your previous thread got shut down because of its idiocy. This thread will soon follow.


Racism isn't changed overnight either


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

nvm.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> Racism hasn't changed through a pathetic internet piss-war.


but this website is pretty much one of the only places anybody even cares about any of this stuff


----------

